# pHotoNviBE



## Jiuk (Sep 22, 2019)

This is my version of PhotonVibe. It tooks a few months for getting all components. It wasn't easy but I really hope to get good Vibe pedal.

Build advice
- Must be space betweend LDR and lamp. Univibe's LDR located on PCB. I prefer this way.
- Do not change value of LED protect resistor.
- Cap is not must item. I made a cap for lamp and LDR but don't use it anymore.
- It has 3 trimpots - mix, offset & osc. gain. Check my trimpot setting. I tried to found out best sound to my ears.
- Use more than 100mA power supply. This time, I'm using 7660SCPA chip for charpump and it works well, but this will change to LT1054 chip.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 22, 2019)

Nice build!

(Don’t change the charge pump to an LT1054, it will not work as pins 1 and 8 are connected on the PCB, 1054s don’t work that way  )


----------



## CanadianDave (Sep 22, 2019)

Yo, do the photo resistors need to face the LED?

I built an Abyss and kept them flat.


----------



## Barry (Sep 22, 2019)

Good looking build!


----------



## griff10672 (Sep 22, 2019)

Nice !!  One of my favorite PedalPCB circuits ...


----------



## Jiuk (Sep 23, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> (Don’t change the charge pump to an LT1054, it will not work as pins 1 and 8 are connected on the PCB, 1054s don’t work that way  )



OF course, pin1 will remove.


----------



## music6000 (Sep 24, 2019)

Jiuk said:


> OF course, pin1 will remove.


I think you will have to cut the PCB Trace between Pin 1 & Pin 8 if you want the use the LT1054.


----------



## zgrav (Sep 24, 2019)

why swap to the LT1054 if it is working with the other charge pump?


----------

